# 8-series Do you own one?



## cruzun500 (Jun 27, 2006)

i would like to know if anybody owns a 1991 850 I or CI V12 BMw i m thinking about buying one but i want to know how they drive first , so ... can anyone help me with my decision?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is your chance.

An 8 Fest announcement.

We will be attending the DriversEdge school at the Texas World Speedway at College Station, TX on Oct. 20-22,06. After much work we got the registration open NOW for the 1996 HOT 8-Fest.

We hope for a great time with tech sessions and driving school. Last year we had 13 cars for a social HOT 8-Fest and this year we hope for more as we get to really enjoy our cars and each other.
http://www.8-fest.com/events/2006TXoverview.cfm

I'm pretty sure that if you show up lots of owners will talk to you and you can probably catch a ride.


----------

